# Wetter, Deister, chucky



## chucky (2. Juli 2002)

Hi Maedels,

chucky is back! Nach langer Knieverletzung habe ich mal wieder ein paar touren im Deister gemacht und es war ja sooo schön .
Ich hatte echt panik das ich wegen dem blöden Knie nie wieder fahren kann  aber auf den letzten Touren gabs 0/NULL/NIENTE/KEINE/ABSOLUT NIX/ an Schmerzen .

Meine Frage fahrt ihr am Wochenende immer noch im Deister? Wenn ja würde es mich freuen mal wieder mitzugurken !

Ich hoffe es wird noch ein langer schöner Sommer 

mfg chucky


----------



## Rabbit (2. Juli 2002)

Hey chucky,

schön zu hören, daß Du wieder Top fit bist  

Am Samstag sind wir wohl alle im Harz (Härte-Test), aber am Sonntag soll's noch 'ne richtig gemütliche Runde durch die B... Berge (?) mit Pan & Co geben.
Also so richtig was für "Wiedereinsteiger"  

Termine (Startzeit und -punkt) zur Sonntagstour wurden allerdings noch nicht bekanntgegeben.

Also, Augen offen halten.

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan (2. Juli 2002)

Ich glaubs nicht!!! 
Chucky!!! Altes Haus!!! Er lebt doch noch!!! Der "OhneMudcatcherbeiSchlammwetterdurchdenDeisterBiker"!!!  

Nach mehr als nem halben Jahr wieder da!!! Mensch Alder, sei gegrüßt und zwar aufs herzlichste!!! 

Klar fräsen wir immer noch auch durch den Deister...jetzt am WE is allerdings der Harz dran. Wird sich aber bestimmt ne Gelegenheit finden lassen!!


----------



## Pan (2. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Termine (Startzeit und -punkt) zur Sonntagstour wurden allerdings noch nicht bekanntgegeben.
> *



Logisch, hast mir ja auch noch nicht mitgeteilt, wie lange Du Samstag saufen und Sonntag pennen willst!


----------



## Rabbit (2. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *Logisch, hast mir ja auch noch nicht mitgeteilt, wie lange Du Samstag saufen und Sonntag pennen willst!  *


Da hat er natürlich recht! 
Aber, wenn ich mir die Tourdaten so anschaue, dann wird's am Samstag sicher nicht so spät, da wir alle Fix und Foxi sind 
Weiterhin schläft's sich in fremden Betten ja nicht so gut, obwohl, kommt natürlich drauf an, was sonst noch drin liegt 

Ich schlage daher mal 1100 für den Start am Sonntag vor. Treffpunkt mußt Du bestimmen (wo zum Geier ist der Bückeberg?).


----------



## Hattrick (2. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *
> 
> Logisch, hast mir ja auch noch nicht mitgeteilt, wie lange Du Samstag saufen und Sonntag pennen willst!  *



@Pan
1. zunächst die obligatorische "Visite" im Felsenkeller (oder Enzian-Stadl), Lichter ausmachen, anschliessend zur Bowlingbahn ? mal sehen wie wir drauf sind  
2. bis wir wach werden, Harry wollte Sonntag gegen 7:00 Uhr mit unserem Hund spazieren gehen 

@chucky
Wochenenden --> Deister


----------



## Pan (2. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Ich schlage daher mal 1100 für den Start am Sonntag vor. *



Gebont!!!




> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> Treffpunkt mußt Du bestimmen (wo zum Geier ist der Bückeberg?). [/B]




Treffpunkt bei mir! Dann 6km grobe Richtung "West".


----------



## Pan (2. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Hattrick _
> *
> 
> @Pan
> ...



Fam. Rupp kennen wir nun ja schon. Wäre für die Bayern-Hütte, können wir uns schon mal ans Weizen gewöhnen, welches uns unser Guide in A spendieren will. Oder hab ich ihn da falsch verstanden??!! 

STRRRRIIIKE!!!!!


----------



## chucky (2. Juli 2002)

Ich hatte was von "Einsteigerfreundlich" gehört das genau das richtige für mich , denn meine Testtouren sind auch schon wieder 1 Monat her.

Ich freu mich schon wieder auf euch  

bis denn. chucky


----------



## Hattrick (3. Juli 2002)

@chucky
Guckst Du Posting von Pan. Nach oben scrollen, vorletzter Kommentar:

(Zitat 
Original geschrieben von Rabbit 
Ich schlage daher mal 1100 für den Start am Sonntag vor.  

Gebont!!! 

(Zitat 
Original geschrieben von Rabbit 
Treffpunkt mußt Du bestimmen (wo zum Geier ist der Bückeberg?). [/B] 

Treffpunkt bei mir! (Pan) Dann 6km grobe Richtung "West".


----------



## chucky (3. Juli 2002)

@Pan, also unsere erste Tour haste nicht vergessen wa . Zugegeben Schutzbleche wären an diesem Tag von Vorteil gewesen aber ich konnte die mit gutem Fahrstil kompensieren 

Fahrt ihr am Sonntag auch bei regen? Ich komme auf alle Fälle mit egal obs regnet oder nicht, wollt halt nur wissen ob ihr auch bei schlechtem Wetter fahrt.

Aehm hab lange überlegt aber es ist mir nicht mehr eingefallen. Wo wohnst du nochmal Pan?  Ich weiss evt noch grob wie ich da hinkomme, obwohl ne noch net mal das *g*.

Wenn du mir den Ort nomma nennen kannst finde ich das mit Sicherheit wieder.

Na denn, bis Sonntag und euch viel Spass im Harz!

mfg chucky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan (3. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von chucky _
> *@Pan, also unsere erste Tour haste nicht vergessen wa .
> *



Read my Lips:  N I E M A L S !!!

Dein Zuckerpopo sah mit dieser Dreckkruste einfach zu süüüß aus.... ähhh, `tschuldigung, ich schweife ab....  



> _Original geschrieben von chucky _
> *Fahrt ihr am Sonntag auch bei regen? Ich komme auf alle Fälle mit egal obs regnet oder nicht, wollt halt nur wissen ob ihr auch bei schlechtem Wetter fahrt.*



Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter!!! Höchstens für Rabbit...vielleicht... 




> _Original geschrieben von chucky _
> *Aehm hab lange überlegt aber es ist mir nicht mehr eingefallen. Wo wohnst du nochmal Pan?  Ich weiss evt noch grob wie ich da hinkomme, obwohl ne noch net mal das *g*.
> Wenn du mir den Ort nomma nennen kannst finde ich das mit Sicherheit wieder.*



B65-Mooshütte vorbei-nächste Ampelkreuzung links Richtung Rodenberg-durch den Ort immer geradeaus-Apelern- kurz vor Ortsausgang links abknickende Vorfahrt Ri BAB/Lauenau/Bad Münder/Hameln-hier GERADEAUS-3km bis *Pohle*-Kreuzung mit Eiche-rechts in Maienbeeke-50m links in Gartenstraße-HausNr. 4 suchen!!

Bis denne, altes Fliegengewicht!!!


----------



## chucky (3. Juli 2002)

Wenn ich kein Sport treibe wiege ich locker >70Kg das ist doch kein Fliegengewicht. Ich werde jedes Gramm am Berg merken. 

Ok, die Wegbeschreibung ist klasse. Ich werd das finden. 
*auf Sonntag freu*

chucky


----------



## Pan (3. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von chucky _
> **auf Sonntag freu**



Was macht eigentlich...


...Cody??? 

Bring ihn doch einfach mit, wenn er noch hier in der Gegend rumgeistern sollte. Ach neee, war irgendwas mit Studium und/oder umziehen - oder so!??! Richtig???


----------



## Rabbit (4. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter!!! Höchstens für Rabbit...vielleicht... *


Ich bin nunmal eins dieser defätistischen A-Löcher 

Aber wenigstens stimmt foxi mir ja zu: 


> _Original geschrieben von foxi (aus dem Härtetest-Thread _
> *4. Wetter ist auch im Arsch - wann wirds Sommer ?
> *



@chuky: See you on sunday


----------



## chucky (4. Juli 2002)

Cody ist im Urlaub der ist aber noch hier in Hannover besser gesagt wohnt der 30m neben mir ;-).

rage (der Mann mit der starren Gabel) studiert in Halle.

morgen habe ich Urlaub! ist das nicht klasse? das heist ich kann mich heute nach Feierabend schon moralisch auf Sonntag einstellen. Da freie Tage immer schneller umgehen als Arbeitstage ist es viel ehr Sonntag ).

su on sunday
chucky


----------

